# Spinal Debridement



## nyyankees (Jan 20, 2009)

if the dr debris the "thoracolumbar" area can I bill 22010 with 22015 or do I need a 59 modifier? Basically is the thoracic and lumbar "a separate anatomical area"?

thanks


----------



## mbort (Jan 20, 2009)

double check your CCI edits to see if those codes bundle.

Regarding the thoracic and lumbar areas...rather than to give you a straight out answer, may I suggest that you google these into your internet browser and do some anatomy research.  This is going to be very important for you in the coding world.  We can give you answers all day long, but thats not really learning.

Sorry if this seems harsh but I am noticing that some of the questions you are asking are very basic.


----------



## nyyankees (Jan 20, 2009)

*Mbort*

I am asking these 'basic questions' because my supervisor, who was an orthopedic-specialty coder got up and left w/o any notice.

We bill out orthopedic surgeons that do some complex surgeries that I have had little or no experience doing before - basically thrown in my lap. The reason I ask these questions is that I do my research but I like to have a second opinion from other orthopedic coders that have more experience than I - a type of 'safety net'. It makes me feel better as to when I post these surgeries as i now have to answer to multiple (10) doctors that want answers right away. There is nobody here to help me with my questions.

That's why I'm always in this section looking for either a conformation or a better way to find/code things. I thought this was a great place to get needed information.

I appreciate your help but if you feel that way I'd rather you not respond to my threads. Take care.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 21, 2009)

*2009 Cpt*

Per CPT instuctions..."Do not report 22015 in conjunction with 22010".  I have also looked in my Neurosurgery Coding Companion and there were some additional coding tips.

"Local anesthesia is included in these services.  However, these procedures may be performed under general anesthesia, depending on the age and/or condition of the patient.  Only one area of the spine should be reported.

I have other material here (somewhere)...I'll see if I can find anything that pertains to these codes.


----------

